# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ambasada Angleze.

## modeerf

Kam mbaruar te mesmen dhe deshiroj te vazhdoj me tej ne Angli por nuk kam asnje informacion se cfare duhet te bej? Mundet te me informoje njeri ne lidhje me kete?


p.s atje vazhdohet direkt universiteti apo duhet te besh kolegj me pare?

----------


## loneeagle

Nese nuk di gjuhen sigurisht do marresh klasa anglishte deri sa te arrish ne nivelin e duhur qe te pranohesh ne universitet. Per me teper shko ne faqen e ambasades.

----------


## Nardi89

Po te shkoj si turiste ne Londer dhe te qendroj atje, a filloj dot ndonje pue ne te zeze dhe me vone ndonje avokat emigracioni mi ben dot letrat?

----------


## FREX

> Po te shkoj si turiste ne Londer dhe te qendroj atje, a filloj dot ndonje pue ne te zeze dhe me vone ndonje avokat emigracioni mi ben dot letrat?


Pun te zez gjen ne londer po varet sa njeh? Punen e letrave sdi cfare me than. Per sa koh do ta kesh vizen?

----------


## Nardi89

Nuk e kuptoj kete sa njeh, sa njerez njoh atje apo sa zanate njoh une? Per vizen nuk e di se edhe per vize turistike eshte e veshtire. A ka pune ne Londer?

----------


## davidd

o nardi, ma do mendja se thot sa njerez njeh e ke njeh, se s'eshte e leht te gjesh pune vete ne cdo shtet te bote, pastaj per pune te zeze ne londer ka sa te duash po keta pune dhenesit i ka hyr icik frika keto vitet e fundit se po ti kapin duke punesuar ndonje ne pune te zeze i gjobit shteti. te them dicka une, po qe se do marresh vize turistike dhe nuk njeh njeri ne londer mos e merr mundimin se nuk eshte e leht. po te vish ketu e te kerkosh azil si shqiptar, ka mundesi te kthejn se shqiperija eshte shtet demokratik

----------


## OPARI

> Kam mbaruar te mesmen dhe deshiroj te vazhdoj me tej ne Angli por nuk kam asnje informacion se cfare duhet te bej? Mundet te me informoje njeri ne lidhje me kete?
> 
> 
> p.s atje vazhdohet direkt universiteti apo duhet te besh kolegj me pare?




qe te vazhdosh ne angli duhet te sponsorizosh veten d m th te kesh te ardhura te mjaftushme per ta perballuar vete koston e universitetit ,qe per anglezet dhe u rrite goxha kete vit nga £6000-9000 ne vit ,ndersa per emigrantet jashte BE ma do mendja se do jete me e madhe 


ndersa per te filluar direkt ti duhet te japesh provim per gjuhen (nuk e di se cfare niveli duhet te arrish pasi jane disa nivele per studime te ndryshme,apo kurse  )n q se nuk je ne nivelin e duhur duhet te fillosh kolegjin per te arritur nivelin e duhur ,dhe gjithmone duke sponsorizuar veten


dhe n q se ke ndonje mik apo shok qe mund te interesohet per kolegjin atehere apliko per vize studenti

----------


## modeerf

[QUOTE=OPARI;3164565]qe te vazhdosh ne angli duhet te sponsorizosh veten d m th te kesh te ardhura te mjaftushme per ta perballuar vete koston e universitetit ,qe per anglezet dhe u rrite goxha kete vit nga £6000-9000 ne vit ,ndersa per emigrantet jashte BE ma do mendja se do jete me e madhe 


ndersa per te filluar direkt ti duhet te japesh provim per gjuhen (nuk e di se cfare niveli duhet te arrish pasi jane disa nivele per studime te ndryshme,apo kurse  )n q se nuk je ne nivelin e duhur duhet te fillosh kolegjin per te arritur nivelin e duhur ,dhe gjithmone duke sponsorizuar veten


dhe n q se ke ndonje mik apo shok qe mund te interesohet per kolegjin atehere apliko per     vize studenti[/QUOTE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Dicka nuk po kuptoj: Nqs  di anglisht shum mire vazhdoj direkt universitetin dhe nqs se nuk jam ne nivelin e duhur te anglishtes  aplikoj per kolegj (pa dhene asnje lloj provimi)?  Kam vellane andej me British.

----------


## modeerf

[QUOTE=modeerf;3165687][QUOTE=OPARI;3164565]qe te vazhdosh ne angli duhet te sponsorizosh veten d m th te kesh te ardhura te mjaftushme per ta perballuar vete koston e universitetit ,qe per anglezet dhe u rrite goxha kete vit nga £6000-9000 ne vit ,ndersa per emigrantet jashte BE ma do mendja se do jete me e madhe 


ndersa per te filluar direkt ti duhet te japesh provim per gjuhen (nuk e di se cfare niveli duhet te arrish pasi jane disa nivele per studime te ndryshme,apo kurse  )n q se nuk je ne nivelin e duhur duhet te fillosh kolegjin per te arritur nivelin e duhur ,dhe gjithmone duke sponsorizuar veten


dhe n q se ke ndonje mik apo shok qe mund te interesohet per kolegjin atehere apliko per     vize studenti[/QUOTE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     











Dicka nuk po kuptoj: Nqs di anglisht shum mire vazhdoj direkt universitetin dhe nqs se nuk jam ne nivelin e duhur te anglishtes aplikoj per kolegj (pa dhene asnje lloj provimi)? Kam vellane andej me British.

----------


## davidd

> Dicka nuk po kuptoj: Nqs di anglisht shum mire vazhdoj direkt universitetin dhe nqs se nuk jam ne nivelin e duhur te anglishtes aplikoj per kolegj (pa dhene asnje lloj provimi)? Kam vellane andej me British.


per te vazhduar universitetin ne angli duhet te kesh nje nivel anglishteje te lart, dhe duhet te marresh nje kurs anglishteje nga Cambridge, eshte nje tip certefikate qe te kualifikon dhe qe te njihet nga universitetet ketu ne angli. mbasi te kalosh kete se nuk eshte e lehte, duhet te besh nje "acces course" ne kolegj ne qofte se ke kualifikime apo dipllome te huaj per tu futur ne universitet se universitetet nuk te pranojn me diplloma te huaja me sa di une pa ber kete access course qe eshte nje vit.

----------


## davidd

meqense ra fjala per pune te zeze ketu ne londer, a di ndonjeri ndonje pune te zeze ne londer? kam dike pa dokumenta qe ka ardh tani nga shqiperija por spo i gjej dot pune pa letra!! po qe se ka ndonjeri/ra informacion per ndonje pune te zeze te me dergoj ndonje PM. flm

----------


## modeerf

> per te vazhduar universitetin ne angli duhet te kesh nje nivel anglishteje te lart, dhe duhet te marresh nje kurs anglishteje nga Cambridge, eshte nje tip certefikate qe te kualifikon dhe qe te njihet nga universitetet ketu ne angli. mbasi te kalosh kete se nuk eshte e lehte, duhet te besh nje "acces course" ne kolegj ne qofte se ke kualifikime apo dipllome te huaj per tu futur ne universitet se universitetet nuk te pranojn me diplloma te huaja me sa di une pa ber kete access course qe eshte nje vit.









Dhe ku duhet ta bej kete kursin? Ne Tirane? Se un kam bere kurs plus ca kam mesuar ne shkolle.

----------


## davidd

> Dhe ku duhet ta bej kete kursin? Ne Tirane? Se un kam bere kurs plus ca kam mesuar ne shkolle.


jo jo ketu ne angli jo ne tirane

----------


## flag

Ambasada Angleze?

Paske me u plakur derisa te vjen koha me apliku ne një ambasadë Angleze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> o nardi, ma do mendja se thot sa njerez njeh e ke njeh, se s'eshte e leht te gjesh pune vete ne cdo shtet te bote, pastaj per pune te zeze ne londer ka sa te duash po keta pune dhenesit i ka hyr icik frika keto vitet e fundit se po ti kapin duke punesuar ndonje ne pune te zeze i gjobit shteti. te them dicka une, po qe se do marresh vize turistike dhe nuk njeh njeri ne londer mos e merr mundimin se nuk eshte e leht. po te vish ketu e te kerkosh azil si shqiptar, ka mundesi te kthejn se shqiperija eshte shtet demokratik


u te rente  ndonje femere super sexi ne qafe ishalla me shkrive 
me demokratik se ne nuk gjen ne bote
ne angli ka regulla te forta per mua as qe mos e mer mundimin fare...

----------


## davidd

> _u te rente  ndonje femere super sexi ne qafe ishalla me shkrive_ 
> mallki shum i rend ky helenke, larg qoft
> _me demokratik se ne nuk gjen ne bote
> ne angli ka regulla te forta per mua as qe mos e mer mundimin fare._..


seshte muhabeti aty "se sgjen me vend demokratik se shqiprerin", por shqiperija njihet si vend demokratik nga bota me te drejta te plota te njeriut

----------


## Gezimi Tirane

Po te marr letrat nga nje shtet i europes filloj a vij dot pa vize ne Angli dhe a filloj pune pa kontrate? Kam te drejte te qendroj pa asnje problem dhe te kthehem sa here te dua? Ju lutem me ndihmoni se dua te nis kete pune

----------


## flag

> Po te marr letrat nga nje shtet i europes filloj a vij dot pa vize ne Angli dhe a filloj pune pa kontrate? Kam te drejte te qendroj pa asnje problem dhe te kthehem sa here te dua? Ju lutem me ndihmoni se dua te nis kete pune


Po edhe pse varesisht nga cili shtet i Europes i merrë, do ti ke te gjitha te drejtat sikur Britanezet.

Nese vjen nga keto shtete te EU

    Austria
    Belgium
    Cyprus
    Czech Republic
    Denmark
    Estonia
    Finland
    France
    Germany
    Greece
    Hungary
    Ireland
    Italy 
    Latvia
    Lithuania
    Luxembourg
    Malta
    Netherlands
    Poland
    Portugal
     Slovakia
    Slovenia
    Spain
    Sweden
    United Kingdom
*Atehere nuk te duhet leje per pune dhe i ke te drejtat e njejta sikur Britanezet, madje edhe nese te duhet ndihme sociale.*

Ndersa per shtetasit nga *Bulgaria dhe Rumunia*, te duhet leja e punes.

Me respekt,, Flag

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Një shoku im që sivjet mbaroj të mesmen dhe bëri aplikim për të vajtur në Angli për universitetin. Veç të tjerash,ca Application Forms që plotësoj në varësi të universitetit,dhe disa dokumenta që i kërkonte UK ,bëri testin e IELTS,edhe para 2 ditësh bëri një provim nja 4 orë te 15 Katëshi në Tiranë për gjuhën,pra me sa më tha ai ishte kjo pengesa e fundit për në Angli,duhet të kalojë këtë tani ,dhe nqs e merr provimin me aq pikë sa kërkojnë universitetet Angleze atëhere është i lirë të iki. Nqs je akoma i interesuar,mund ta pyes dhe të të kthej përgjigje,se çar dokumentash ka plotësuar.

--

_Ca gjëra sipërfaqësore që di unë janë që ka aplikuar te ky universitet_,dhe ka mar dy referenca nga mësues në gjimnaz. S janë ndonjë e info e madhe,po nqs të duhen informacioni i plotë,shkruaj këtu që ta pyes.

----------

